# BIG Dogs, Planes, Baja



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

My question is not about the paper work needed to move our dogs with us. Rather does anyone know what the most recent airline requirements for larger dogs are? 

We have one over 100 lbs. and a smaller 30lber. 

Believe it or not, we are not getting much help from the airline we are speaking or emailing with regarding bringing our dogs. 

Has anyone out there flown with dogs BELOW the plane recently that might be able to share info regarding extra cost, type of cage/kennel needed, are there possible temperature requirements (like can it be too hot), where to successfully go to find more answers on an airline web page? 

We have emailed and called Delta multiple times and have yet to receive a response. Before I spend hours more on another airline I would love to hear anyone else's advice or experience! Thank you!


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

If somebody were to hang around an airport tarmac without hearing protection while jet engines are running, they would be considered dumb. Picture your dog with an acute hearing. Fido is just sitting in his crate waiting to be the last one loaded.


----------



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

ElPocho said:


> If somebody were to hang around an airport tarmac without hearing protection while jet engines are running, they would be considered dumb. Picture your dog with an acute hearing. Fido is just sitting in his crate waiting to be the last one loaded.


Hearing protection check!

Anything or anyone else? thank you!


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

Many airlines will not accept dogs which need to travel in kennels (as opposed to the little dogs that can go in a carrier on board) during the hot summer months. I suspect they have had dogs die sitting in a kennel on the hot tarmac waiting to be loaded.
The kennel needs to be the type that is hard, and securely closed, not the type you would use at home as a dog house. Nothing should be in the kennel with the dog- no toys, no bedding, etc. 
Do you not live anywhere near a major airport? You could go directly to the airport and talk to an airline agent re requirements since you don't seem to be getting any response from your attempts to communicate via email or phone. Personally, I wouldn't be giving any airline my money if they refused to answer simple questions.
That said, I think most major airlines have pet requirements listed on their websites.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

I worked at SFO for 15 years and from what I have seen I would never ship my dog..Many baggage handlers are just plain mean to dogs......


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

My experience is very old, so not that useful. I shipped my 120 lb dog coast to coast with a change in DFW in late April, 2000. I think it was on American. It was not that hot on either coast, but it was 80 in DFW and the dog sat on the tarmac for about an hour between flights, I could see the crate through the lounge window. 

The dog came out the other end stinking to high heaven, mostly sweat, partly pee, and maybe the pill I'd been given by the vet to give him may have contributed. I was renting a car on the other end, and had to air it out before I returned it. Have a plan on the destination end for an immediate bath. 

Give the dog as much water as he'll take before the flight, because whatever you put in the crate is going to get spilled almost immediately. Lots of newspapers in the bottom of the crate, I'd say a layer many pages thick flat then 2" shredded on top of that. No dog cushions unless you're going to throw them away anyway.

I had a crate that looked like this: https://www.dog.com/item/petmate-sky-kennel-pet-carrier/101554/ the biggest size they made (I think). See those pathetic little water dishes snapped to the door? Useless. Unless you can train the dog to drink from a gerbil bottle, they're not going to have any water the whole way.


----------



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok thank you everyone. We were finally able to find out that we could use a specialized carrier but after hearing all everyone has said, they are just going to have to make the long drive with me in the truck. Guess my 6 day trip may turn into 7 but I guess that's what's best for the dogs and hopefully even a little bit more fun on the road!


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

IMHO, you're made the right choice and your dog will love ya for it. Just plan a little fun on your road trip!


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

OP, where in Baja are you moving to?


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

eastwind said:


> My experience is very old, so not that useful. I shipped my 120 lb dog coast to coast with a change in DFW in late April, 2000. I think it was on American. It was not that hot on either coast, but it was 80 in DFW and the dog sat on the tarmac for about an hour between flights, I could see the crate through the lounge window.
> 
> The dog came out the other end stinking to high heaven, mostly sweat, partly pee, and maybe the pill I'd been given by the vet to give him may have contributed. I was renting a car on the other end, and had to air it out before I returned it. Have a plan on the destination end for an immediate bath.
> 
> ...


Although the OP seems to have decided to drive rather than fly, I feel I need to correct some of your advice, for others who may want to fly with their dogs. As I stated in my previous post in this thread, you are not supposed to put ANYTHING in the crate with the dog. Not a water bowl or container, not layers of newspapers, NADA. The reason for this is that if there is air turbulence, these things can injure or suffocate the dog.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

surabi said:


> Although the OP seems to have decided to drive rather than fly, I feel I need to correct some of your advice, for others who may want to fly with their dogs. As I stated in my previous post in this thread, you are not supposed to put ANYTHING in the crate with the dog. Not a water bowl or container, not layers of newspapers, NADA. The reason for this is that if there is air turbulence, these things can injure or suffocate the dog.


Come on, we do not want a dog suffocating on torn up newspaper do we, LOL
Her are 2 paragraphs of the United Airline Kennel Requirements Page that I believe applies to your mis-statment:

***Two dishes (one for food and one for water) must be attached to the inside of the kennel but also be accessible from the outside of the kennel so they can be filled from outside the kennel without opening the door.

***The floor must be solid and leak-proof and contain absorbent material, such as shredded black-and-white printed newspaper.


----------



## surabi (Jan 1, 2017)

The airlines I traveled on with the dog stated that nothing was to be in the kennel with them for the reason I gave. And yes, if your dog passed out with his nose in a 2" thick pile of shredded newspaper, he could indeed suffocate.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Must be Westjet,LOL


----------



## ManHammer (Sep 17, 2012)

chicois8 said:


> OP, where in Baja are you moving to?


San Jose Del Cabo...we hope! We are going to rent there for a few months before purchasing. If we find something we like better (in that region) we may buy away from there however, there is a school that we believe will be great for our 14 year old daughter. Plus it seems to be a little quitter area with still plenty of awesome things to do.


----------

